# Training chicks to go in coop at night



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

How do you all train your chicks to go in the coop at night? Mine are 4 weeks and they are like a flock of sheep with no leader. They just huddle down on the ground inside their coop run and will sit there at dusk. I have their food and some water inside the coop, but not one brave soul will walk up the ramp and go in - I think if one would go, others would follow. There is also a heat lamp inside - I was hoping that would attract them in, but no. They have no issues coming out down the ramp in the morning, they just wont go back in.

Last night it rained at dusk and I tried leaving them alone to see if they would go inside to the warm light, but instead they all sat down outside in the rain and huddled together.

There are no adult birds to teach them and they are still too skittish around me to come with food being offered by hand - I have been working on that daily. Right now they are in a small 6 foot run with very easy access to the coop door; it's not like they can't find it.

At this point I have to catch each one by hand each night and place them inside. How do you manage this with 4 week old chicks?


----------



## sdharlow (Jan 27, 2012)

I just today transfered my 4week olds from the Brooder into the coop. I plan on leaving them in there for a week before letting them out into the run. I'll be curious to see others responses to your issue.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have seen other people post about this problem several times, but it has never happened to us. 

So did they start out inside the coop and come out via the ramp but they can't figure out to go back in that way?


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

We often put them in a small pet carrier w/ food and water in the coop for a couple of days, then let them out. Often we will still need to gather some of them up each night and place them in there. One year it took several weeks of gathering before a dozen new pullets finally all went in on their own. Some get it right away, and some don't. 

The best advice I can give you is to not get frustrated, and keep helping them in until they get it. Wait until it is dark and they have hunkered down, then it's real easy to pick them up. If you try too soon, they will dart and dash away from you.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> I have seen other people post about this problem several times, but it has never happened to us.
> 
> So did they start out inside the coop and come out via the ramp but they can't figure out to go back in that way?


Yes, after the brooder I left them locked inside the coop for at least 24 hours before even letting them into the small run for the first time. They go right down the ramp to come out in the morning and even perch on the ramp while they are outside...they just wont go in at dusk or if they get cold/rain.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

Your best bet is to leave them in the coop for a week or two. If they don't go in on their own after that, put them back in for a few more days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I taught mine to go in at night by with holding food all day and then putting it out, inside the coop, at dusk. They got used to comming inside at dusk for the food and of course I closed the door after them.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

If I were you, I'd wait until they are hunkered down for the night, then gently move them all to the coop and shut them inside. You might have to do this several nights in a row until they get used to it, but they should eventually.

If you try to do this at dusk before they are bedded down, you'll end up frustrating them and yourself. So, while it's a pain at first to do it the dark, it's worth it as they catch on faster!

Next batch of chicks you get, from the start, keep them in the coop the first day, let them out the second day, and put them up at night if they don't do it for themselves. It took our last batch 3 days to learn to go up to bed.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> I taught mine to go in at night by with holding food all day and then putting it out, inside the coop, at dusk. They got used to comming inside at dusk for the food and of course I closed the door after them.


I forgot about this trick! I use this trick when I know I will be letting them freerange for the day. I can get them into their coop at almost anytime if I need to. If the hawks start flying around, or I notice a stray cat or dog in the vicinity, I just shake the feed can and head to the coop, and they are all in the coop in a matter of minutes.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I used a solar yard light to teach mine. They related the light to warmth and would want to collect under it in the evening.
I put the light out to recharge. Then put it back in it would last a couple nights.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I am working on hand feeding them while saying a verbal que. Hopefully they will figure it out soon.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just keep them in the coup for three or four days. They will go back to the coop instinctually at night, you don't train them.


----------



## sdharlow (Jan 27, 2012)

Just opened the coop door for mine for first time yesterday. None went out on their own. So after a couple hours I picked 4 of them up andplaced them outside on the ladder. I let them explore the run for a couple hours, hoping that others in the coop would see them, and be interested enough to come out as well. Still no takers. So I picked the four up outside, placed each back on the ladder facing the door, and showed them they way back in, which is where they went. Try it again today and see what happens. Adventures in Chicken training, LOL!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Treats. If I remember right, I did with treats and food as well. They will get the idea soon enough.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

sdharlow said:


> Just opened the coop door for mine for first time yesterday. None went out on their own. So after a couple hours I picked 4 of them up andplaced them outside on the ladder. I let them explore the run for a couple hours, hoping that others in the coop would see them, and be interested enough to come out as well. Still no takers. So I picked the four up outside, placed each back on the ladder facing the door, and showed them they way back in, which is where they went. Try it again today and see what happens. Adventures in Chicken training, LOL!


A few days after posting this, I wen't out at dusk and they were all inside. They suddenly just got it, and have been going in ever since. I think it took mine about 1 week out there until that little lightbulb went off in their heads and they started going in.

This pic is from last night when I went out to lock them in.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Ours roost in the trees.. I love it! So much less work for me, and they still go in the coop to lay.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been raising birds for to many years and they are not the smartest animal in the world. LOL But I do have to say, I keep my little ones in the coop for 4 weeks and then into a 10'x10' pasture setting until they start to get feathers. Day one I start to train them to come to me. I hand feed and give the comand "Come On". Why Come On, because birds are slow and I have others to feed.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Any new birds I get I put them in the coop at night and shut it up like usual. They usually learn the first day to go back in when it starts getting dark. If I need to lock them in earlier than usual, I have a 12 foot bamboo pole to herd them to their door. I take my time and don't hurry them, just tapping the pole on the ground behind them, maybe gently bumping a girl here or there, but within 2 minutes, all 30 are in the house. 
I keep food & water in the house at all times so they don't always come running when I fill the feeder and water bowl. 
Hope you find what works for you.
God bless,
jd


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I just moved my 7 week old out to the coop today. Im leaving them in the coop for a few days before letting them out into the run. Just hope these get the hint sooner then later because it wont be possible for me to get in the run to get them back in. Its an old farring crate we put chicken wire on...like a cage/run attached to the coop.


----------

